# Niles Canyon Strikes again



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Hayward bicyclist killed on ride through Niles Canyon

Blinded by the sun @ 7:30 ? I have my doubts. I'm almost glad Palomares is closed, I have no reason to ride Niles Canyon


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Road was closed a couple years ago for cyclist and walkers to take it over for a few hours. Huge turnout that day and there was supposed to be a plan to make it safer? 

Come on CalTrans ?


----------

